# BRANDON'S LOW COST COMPUTER REPAIR "FREE DIAGNOSTICS"



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)




----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Took two computers to Brandon's; He quickly found the problems and used my spare hard drive to fix one (one day turn around) . He is rebuilding the other for me at a reasonable price.

Recommend him highly ed


----------

